# 686/Sessions Snowboard Pants



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i just got my sessions parachute pants (20k/20k i believe) and i LOVE them. i would recommend sessions gear to anyone. totally a solid product. 

i've also heard REALLY good things about 686 as well. i owned an old 686 jacket and it was solid but that was years ago. i'm sure their tech has only gotten better since then.

long story short, either is a good choice.

the one thing i will point out is thats a lot of dough to drop for pants that your going to be wearing 5 times a season. check out steepandcheap.com or whiskeymilitia.com for deals. i got my sessions pants for $60.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

perfect example. 15k/15k pants on WM for $54.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

T.J. said:


> perfect example. 15k/15k pants on WM for $54.


Yeah right - White or Orange - No thanks -  

Not trying to be a dick or anything, but I'm sticking to BLACK.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

didnt say they were pretty. i wouldnt rock em. i cruised those sites for a month to find what i was looking for.

but i'm saying you dont need to spend $200 on a good pair of pants. like i said, your choices are solid but there are other choices out there. meh, maybe i'm just a cheap bastard.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

if you're looking for the deals on S&C but don't feel like waiting, check out backcountryoutlet.com it's basically the same thing but you don't get quite as much off but you can get them without having to wait...


----------

